# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Я - глупец

## Владимир14

Как быть, если я глупец? Читаю книги, но ничего не могу запомнить. Пересказывать вообще не умею, дар речи отсутствует, но через несколько лет собираюсь получать инициацию

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир!

Нет ничего необычного в том, что начинающий преданный мало или практически ничего не понимает в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Я помню, что когда я сам начинал читать Бхагавад-Гиту, я почти ничего не понимал. Я запомнил только, как сейчас помню, что черепаха выращивает детенышей медитацией и что бывает ядерное оружие, вызываемое мантрами, эти два момента показались мне интересными. Где-то к середине книги я начал что-то понимать про преданное служение. Просто у начинающих преданных сильны материалистические представления, и знания о преданном служении находят в их сознании не слишком сильный отклик. Понимание и способность пересказывать придет со временем.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

